# calling out Sidious.



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I post this public challenge to board member Sidious.

Name a track anywhere in the world. I will rent it out of my own pocket for a couple hours.

I will airlift my car to your named location (probably the UK as you're too skint to go anywhere else).

I will arrange for video footage to be taken (any volunteers from the GTROC? )

You set the rules, but we run individual time attacks, and then head to head. Instant death, best of five, whatever you want. You outline the conditions. All I ask is that YOU drive YOUR own car. No one but yourself may prep your car. I run my car and the same restriction applies to me - no one can assist me with my car.

Video and results then posted on the board. If you lose, you hand over the pink slip to your car. If you win, you take my car, and I will never post on this board again. I'm willing to put my money where my mouth to shut your pansy ass up. All you have to do is show up and "teach me a lesson that power isn't everything". :chuckle:


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

LOL. :smokin:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I already have figures for the cost to airlift my car to the UK and back. I will need info on temporary importation for cars not to be used on public roads. Track rental...well, depends on the track. Out of respect for the British, I will not run this on public roads. But if Sidious so desires to bring his car to Korea, I choose the course and it will be entirely on public roads.


----------



## TJW964 (Dec 21, 2007)

I'll take you up that. Can I let your tyres down first tough? LOL.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

What the hell has been going on kismetcapitan?

If you come to the UK you can stay at my house dude and i will take you out in the cars.


Mick


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

just someone continuously questioning my car and my driving ability Mick, can't let that slide even if I'm half a world away!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

oh, and "if" I win :chuckle: I will take my new R33, and straightaway ship it to Midland Ontario, and leave the keys to a very surprised 19 year old kid. I'm sure it'll make his day!


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Can I come & watch??! May even challenge you to a time attack at Brands (only have a 240bhp e30 M3 tho!)


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

You have got to be $hitting me right?:blahblah: :blahblah: 

Come on dude, do what the other tools do around here, just put the guy on ignore.:chairshot


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

kismetcapitan said:


> Out of respect for the British, I will not run this on public roads. .


LOL
bloody hell he must have really wound you up this time


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

If it's in the south (UK) I'll film it!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm following this thread!!!


.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

In all seriousness, you need to grow up. This is the most stupendious thread I ever seen on this forum, you need to get a clue on reality.

Oh well, something else to tell everyone over a few pints of beer.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Hey Toby, save the shipping, do you want to borrow the Garage Bomber? I'll leave it on "road setting" wouldn't like you to have too much of a power advantage.................. Although a 33 tends to wallow more than the 32, so I suppose you could just use my gold 32 instead. It's only stage 1 so you definitely could claim it wasn't the power. I've got some Xylene you can use if necessary.

DaveG


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm no keyboard warrior, and perhaps it makes more sense to just fly out and attend the next GTROC track day - that's a very kind offer ATCO. 

I will see you then Sidious - that is, of course, if YOU are just all talk and actually have the balls to come out and race for pride. This will also of course, give you the opportunity to say all your ignorant crap and racist potshots straight to my "azn ricer" face. Which I will very much enjoy.

Well, perhaps not as much as taking your silver R33 and ramming it up your ass, punk 

I just realized you're the GTROC version of "Comic Book Guy". It all makes sense now.

In any event, the game's afoot. Do you play, Sidious, or do you run and cower like the weakling you truly are?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

hodgie said:


> LOL
> bloody hell he must have really wound you up this time


well, if it was just his regular crap to me, it wouldn't bother me, but it was seeing this [email protected] t0$$er start in on bullying other people's posts that struck a nerve with me.

Plus, I fancy a trip to the UK and meet the GTROC crowd in person, run a track day with all of you who have, quite literally, all put in a helping hand in building my car over the years on this board, I'd love to have my car massaged at Perfect Touch if I can somehow manage a temporary importation (are there "tourist visas" for cars?? )....and I particularly enjoy taking the arrogant and bitchslapping them back into their rightful place.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> oh, and "if" I win :chuckle: I will take my new R33, and straightaway ship it to Midland Ontario, and leave the keys to a very surprised 19 year old kid. I'm sure it'll make his day!


He already has a better R32 than you so I am sure he doesn't want the R33 :chuckle: If you are going to race on the nurburgring I would suggest going to Midland Ontario to get some tips on the track.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

willy waving LOL


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

kismetcapitan said:


> Plus, I fancy a trip to the UK and meet the GTROC crowd in person, run a track day with all of you who have, quite literally, all put in a helping hand in building my car over the years on this board
> 
> 
> > Toby, you would be very welcome, we are a very friendly bunch and you`d have a great time.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I've already contacted the Ringmeister himself and, after counseling him through his latest girlfriend issue (a girl in Iceland he met at McDonald's and talked to for five minutes - he wanted to know if they were really "serious" or not as she has returned to Reykjavik) he walked me through the entire 'Ring. I've memorized the braking points and am certain to run 7'10" for sure - I confirmed this on GT4.

Willy waving indeed, the grossest display of it ever on this forum, lol! But actually, I don't care if I'm a better driver than anyone else, and for those who know me, I have never cared. I just like to drive, and run with cars worthy of running with a tuned GT-R. But in this case, and this thread, I just want to shut this bitch up. If he's willing to run for slips and put that in writing, I will fly my car to England to race, 100% guaranteed.

Hodgie, let me know when the next organized trackday is, I will definitely attend. It's about time I did anyways, eh?


I do hope our dear friend Sidious is not too busy; I am DYING to meet him...let's see what happens when some pompous arrogant windbag actually calls someone of Asian ethnicity an "azn r!cer" to their face :chuckle:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

kismetcapitan said:


> I don't care if I'm a better driver than anyone else, and for those who know me, I have never cared. I just like to drive, and run with cars worthy of running with a tuned GT-R. But in this case, and this thread, I just want to shut this bitch up. If he's willing to run for slips and put that in writing, I will fly my car to England to race, 100% guaranteed.


Good luck, I would love to see a GTR Forum "showdown" :chuckle: 

Word of warning though......there are some Ex (and current) racing drivers that frequent this forum so you may never know who your "opponent" really is until it's too late!  

All the best :smokin:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

true that, I'd never take on Nick Kiesa, even if he got a stock Micra and Mick lent me his Lemon, that's for damned certain!!

You do have a point - perhaps that's why Silliarse is so adamant about keeping his car stock...because he's a former Group B driver and doesn't need to :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: - in which case, I'm screwed!:smokin: 

I think Sithious the Comic Book Guy is more likely the case though :wavey:


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Would love to watch this. Gonna watch this thread for a time and place. lol


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

yes i would like to come to a gtroc track meeting also...


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> I'm no keyboard warrior, and perhaps it makes more sense to just fly out and attend the next GTROC track day - that's a very kind offer ATCO.
> 
> I will see you then Sidious - that is, of course, if YOU are just all talk and actually have the balls to come out and race for pride. This will also of course, give you the opportunity to say all your ignorant crap and racist potshots straight to my "azn ricer" face. Which I will very much enjoy.
> 
> ...



"Race for pride?"  

You expect me to put money out on fuel, tyres, preparation and put my car on the line just because you got owned on a forum discussion? 

So what do I get from winning this challenge? Your tired old R32?... wow!  ... no thank you, I have moved on from that car, I dont need another one. A thrashed or more likely a crashed & thrashed R32 is worth nothing to me. 

What this really boils down to is that you're just an attention seeking whore, this thread just sums it all up, so I call your bluff with your mickey mouse challenge. You shouldnt bet with something that nobody wants, and dont pick a fight when you dont know how to fight, you really do need to get a clue.

Dont waste my time again with these posts and threads aimed at me, I'll add you on the ignore list next time round.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

:chuckle: 

mook


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> :chuckle:
> 
> mook



hahahaha!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

coward indeed!! I'll bet your chicken ass won't even show up at the next GTROC event - I'll fly in special, just for you Squidboy :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


OH DEAR!! Squidboy has threatened to ignore me!! Oh, my life is over, I'll have to go cry a river now :chuckle: 


btw...you say you "call my bluff"...that can only mean you're willing to test me. I look forward to it.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

i just lol'ed


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Oh Yes, Stand Up And Be Counted*

*Except you Sidious.*

You've pissed Toby off badly and we know him to be direct. So here's the challenge and it is WAY to late to play this down.

So far I have this scored at 30-Love to Kismetcaptain. Awaiting something with entertainment value or bite from Sidious.

opcorn: 

Toby, be a pleasure to meet you. If the GTROC let me in to the event. 

Me? Stirring? Would I?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

you and Toby and Sidious need to be buying some memberships if this is to be a GTROC bitch slapping session 

mook


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

bkvj said:


> i just lol'ed


Same


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

that avatar is fooking hilarious Jae!!


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Good grief*

You'll turn anything into a recruitment drive, mook. Shame on you. :chuckle:


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

Sidious said:


> "Race for pride?"
> 
> 
> "So what do I get from winning this challenge? Your tired old R32?... wow!  ... no thank you, I have moved on from that car, I dont need another one. A thrashed or more likely a crashed & thrashed R32 is worth nothing to me. "
> ...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I think Toby actually offered to give his 32 to 6speed, not Sid.

Regarding recruitement drive...

ROLL UP ROLL UP

THE ONLY PLACE TO SEE TOBY RINSE SID IS ON GTROC PAY PER VIEW!!

BUY YOUR MEMBERSHIP HERE!!

http://www.gtr.co.uk/products-42.html




mook

p.s. only joking Jae


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> I think Toby actually offered to give his 32 to 6speed, not Sid.
> 
> Regarding recruitement drive...
> 
> ...


*BUY BUY BUY*

Are you one of the lucky 10 to win a free *FRONT ROW SEAT* ticket to THE GTROC fight?! Buy membership now and find out!

:chuckle:


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> I think Toby actually offered to give his 32 to 6speed, not Sid.
> mook "
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

my bad, i couldn't read it for laughing.

mook


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

6speed gets the R33 after I toast Squidboy in every which way, I figure he deserves it more.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

btw, I'm enrolling with a domestic membership as I'll be flying in to attend events....or at least, THIS event!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> 6speed gets the R33 after I toast Squidboy in every which way, I figure he deserves it more.


i think you should give it to him, BUT he does require to make atleast one hilarious thread a week...And said thread must be genuine aswell (eg it must be something like the infamous 'girlfriend - what shall i do' thread or the 'nurburgring guide' thread).
:chuckle: 
if he cant keep to those rules, you get the car back, you can sell it and make your R32 even sweeter...


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

btw, my challenge still stands to airlift my car in and race for slips, and so far as I can interpret, the excuse not to has been "cost of fuel and tires".

Since you're that skint, I'll buy the race fuel for your car. I'll run on pump gas. I'll put new heat-cycled Yoko A048s on your wheels. I'll use the street Kumho Ecsta SPTs that are currently on my car and have seen 10K km.

And no, you don't get to keep the tires after I take your car off you. Well, you can keep your old ones.

And if you don't think I'm dead fooking serious, call me out, bring it on, sign the deal, and it WILL happen. I'm sure a tired, beat old R32 driven by an "azn r!cer" with "amateur tuning" will be no match for you.

Here are this year's track days:
11th & 12th May - Nurburgring & Spa 
27th June Croft
12th July Castle Combe
23rd Aug Silverstone
24th Oct Cadwell Park
14th Nov Oulton Park

GTROC membership required...oh, but does that mean you can't afford the 45 quid, seeing as petrol itself is too dear for you?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

this is ace. why not just have a fight. i,ll be ref. sid would'nd need to spend anything, other than getting to the event. i'll provide the gloves. boxing or mma type gloves. love it, going have this thread as my homepage:smokin:


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

I've actually just paid up for a years membership so I can watch this


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I'd actually call him out for a duel, but I think flintlock pistols are hard to come by these days. Racing for slips is all we can manage in this day and age - put up or shut up.

Well, actually you might have something there with the boxing - UK citizens have free medical coverage, yes? Squidhead can thus afford both the event and the aftermath.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Roy you've got PM


----------



## diddy_p (Oct 5, 2006)

i'll film, i have my own video production company!!!


----------



## diddy_p (Oct 5, 2006)

i'll also turn up and race u in my runaround 1.5 1992 proton for fun to see how many times u lap me!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Sidious said:


> Oh well, something else to tell everyone over a few pints of beer.




Lager for me Sid:chuckle:


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> oh, and "if" I win :chuckle: I will take my new R33, and straightaway ship it to Midland Ontario, and leave the keys to a very surprised 19 year old kid. I'm sure it'll make his day!


What the hell?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

6speed said:


> What the hell?


Looks like your lucky day!!!


.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> oh, and "if" I win :chuckle: I will take my new R33, and straightaway ship it to Midland Ontario, and leave the keys to a very surprised 19 year old kid. I'm sure it'll make his day!


I want a BCNR33. Get on with the race. Don't be such a chicken Sidious.

If it rips... race for slips.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

6speed said:


> What the hell?


I'm dead serious.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Why? 

Steve.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

BTW, This is the most surprisingly nice thing anyone on this forum has ever set up for me. Whether you win or lose, I'll happily do a professional artwork of your car.

Steve.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I wouldn't be too flattered. I believe that Toby's point is that his depth of dislike for Sidious is so great that, having beaten him and won his car, he would give the said vehicle to the forum pariah.


----------



## GarethK (Aug 29, 2004)

Willy waving doesn't even come close to this I don't think, this is something else!

If you fly you and your car over here and race someone 'for slips', then give away the car, just because someone gave you some shit on a forum, then I'll eat my own hair.


----------



## jordan (Jan 31, 2008)

haha this thread is awesome 

I reckon its easily 5-0 to Kismet at the minute :thumbsup:


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> btw, my challenge still stands to airlift my car in and race for slips, and so far as I can interpret, the excuse not to has been "cost of fuel and tires".
> 
> Since you're that skint, I'll buy the race fuel for your car. I'll run on pump gas. I'll put new heat-cycled Yoko A048s on your wheels. I'll use the street Kumho Ecsta SPTs that are currently on my car and have seen 10K km.
> 
> ...



Hmm, you still dont get it do you? 

You are the one with the problem, the chip on your shoulder, the carrot stuck up your ass, the one with the small man syndrome that has something to prove in front of his online friends. The reality is you're a clown and people on here are sitting behind their computer laughing with AND at you and they hope you continue this bollox for their entertainment. The joke is on the little Korean man with a big mouth with blank cheques to sign. 

If you havent figured this out yet, then I'll spell it out for you. NO RACE. No thanks - I dont have anything to prove to you, I dont lack pride that I need to race for  - my car is a road car and I am happy with it, and I am not going to spend thousands of pounds on track preparation and track sessions just because you feel the need to race me. And YOUR car is worthless to me even if I do beat you. What will I do with a R32 wrapped around an armco?

There is no reason for me to risk my car for no gain. If you are capable of reading as much as you write then you would understand how rediculous your posts on this thread are.

This is my last post of this thread. You can photoshop many pictures , and throw childish names and bait me as much as you want in front of your online friends - at the end of the day when you get off that computer, you still are that insecure little man who would stoop so low over a someone on an internet forum. 

I'll save you the energy from having to save face and put you on my ignore list. Bye. :smokin:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

If this was all an elaborate Ruse to get 6speed to post again, then Toby, I salute you

lmfao

mook


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

:chuckle: lmao @ mook


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

forget the slips, I'd fly over just to pound the shit out of this f*cktard:chuckle: 

Does hair taste good? :smokin: 

Don't know why he always has to bring in race (ethnicity) as an issue. Idiot, when I say race, I mean DRIVING CARS:chuckle: Don't like asians much, do you Squidboy? Ironic then that you own a Jap car.

Little Korean. You'd damned well better be 6'7" and hold multiple black belts to be able to say that. Either that or be armed to the teeth. Or....be some coward behind the keyboard well on his way to becoming the next GTROC pariah. I'm pretty comfy in my position here, and you ought to see the PMs I'm getting - apparently I'm no minority in my opinion.

I'm not here to prove anything. Its just when I meet arrogant bullies, well, I don't suffer them well, and feel the need to excise them from society.

Little Korean. Say that to my face punk. And I'm a fooking American, moron. We come in all colors, dumbass.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

welcome back 6speed


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

kismetcapitan said:


> welcome back 6speed


:bowdown1:


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Crazy thread here guys.

Sid man stop the racist shit as It's bang out of order and you should be punished for it.

Welcome back 6 speed


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Trust me*



Sidious said:


> ...The reality is you're a clown and people on here are sitting behind their computer laughing with AND at you and they hope you continue this bollox for their entertainment. The joke is on the little Korean man with a big mouth with blank cheques to sign.


I am not laughing at Toby. 

Okay, that's a love game to kismetcaptain.


Mook - GTROC pay per view. Given the amount of video footage of GTR's doing fast things you guys have, it's not as daft as you think...


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

If we only have 1 good result from this thread then let it be 
"The return of 6speed":chuckle:

Hows your love life son?


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

hodgie said:


> If we only have 1 good result from this thread then let it be
> "The return of 6speed":chuckle:
> 
> Hows your love life son?


Hahaha...


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

hey 6speed, I tried, I really did, but the cnut keeps going on about something about his willy being as flaccid as his squidhead....

but after completely thrashing him (and it'd have been obvious to everyone that my "tired, thrashed R32" would have painted rubber all over his arse) I was dead serious about sending you the car. Would have made the perfect finale 

Do tell us Steve, whats up?


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

funniest gtr.co.uk thread ive read on so many levels:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:

dont really know the history of this...... but you can stay at my place too toby!!:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## andy42uk (Sep 17, 2005)

Toby,
It took me ages to find the thread in which Sidious went to far and made you post this, well done for putting him in his place, and showing him up as a racist bigot.
Game set and match to you.


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

andy42uk said:


> Toby,
> It took me ages to find the thread in which Sidious went to far and made you post this, well done for putting him in his place, and showing him up as a racist bigot.
> Game set and match to you.


where is the thread ?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Sidious said:


> I am not going to spend thousands of pounds on track preparation and track sessions just because you feel the need to race me.


whoa, just caught this line. Sidious concedes that in order to be competitive, he would have to invest thousands, not only in actually improving upon his car, but in driver training. Hence, he admits both that his car is slow, and furthermore that he is not capable of driving it with any chance of running well without extensive track training. Even in an internet willy-wagging pissing match, I'd never admit to such weaknesses! Kudos for your honesty, I accept your refusal to race and accept the grounds on which you base your refusal - you wouldn't have a chance in hell of winning, and since you can barely afford to even operate your car, you surely can't afford to give it up in a race for pinks. Fair play.

My car also happens to be a street car. It has never seen a track as of yet. If I listed my mod list, it becomes apparent that I didn't rebuild it, I restored it and then some. Sidious seems to be the only member here who believes that my car requires belittlement. Considering the power it makes, the handling upgrades and setup, yet maintaining full streetability in one of the world's most congested cities, that is laughable.

In any event, none of this would have started if Sidious hadn't popped out of nowhere to heap slander upon my car, which has had a tremendous amount of work done to it by a top-notch mechanic and friend who has let me work side-by-side with him, not only on my car, but as an apprentice on bonafide exotics that enter his shop daily. I don't mean to brag or sound like an arrogant to$$er when I say I've "just driven XXX exotic car" - it's just the nature of the garage and the cars and owners who come in, and the free and friendly rapport we have and the short drives I'm permitted to take as a sort of reward for the help I give them in translating and sourcing parts from english-speaking customer service in Germany and Italy as well as from private parts shops. Plus, Seoul is very much a nouveau-riche city. The streets in my quarter are literally rife with exotic machinery and matching up my Skyline with any car you can imagine just takes some loitering on the right boulevards on a Saturday night.

I'm really sorry, I just don't get it. We all love Skylines here, and I've done up a good mid-powered example. Why Sidious, out of everyone else who posts here, would take the time and effort to point me out and insult me as some amateur "ricer", plus slander my ethnicity, is really, well and truly beyond me. There are plenty of people with stock or mildly tuned GT-Rs, and although they can't afford big builds, are happy to be positive and contributing members. 

In a word Sidious: there's no need to harbor contentious jealousy because others run better cars than you, and then to target someone you feel you can freely attack because he's non-white and furthermore, overseas, so he's less likely to hunt you down at your own doorstep and top you.

I am living the Skyline Dream - taking a Jap saloon and getting everything out of it - moved out from my old office to my new one today, and the R32 swallowed all my books, computer, sundries, plus my wife, and transported them nicely. The same car which I've run in insanely stupid suicide street races and have been able to edge out many 600+bhp factory cars. THAT'S why we love Skylines!! It's a supercar. It's a saloon. It requires more than a passing hobbyist interest to transform it from STOCK to its fullest performance potential. I'm running over 650bhp and if I were a mere "amateur", I would have never been able to get 10,000km and counting from an engine with turbos being pushed at 1.9bar (they're not really supposed to push that much but there are ways to make it work - that transcends the amateur dilettante and delves directly into pure engineering - things like MBT, tuning for both toluene and methanol injection, that extracts extra power from an engine by being able to run optimum timing). Sorry mate, it's been 14 months and more than 10K on this engine, and it's yet to blow up or even lose compression on any cylinders. And yes, Tweenierob did very generously give me a couple pointers over the phone, but he didn't map the car, not one cell. I did.

So take those words - "amateur", "ricer", "azn", "little Korean", as well as your other bigoted expressions, and shove them up your filthy arse.

I'm not the sort to pick fights but will obviously go after those who do.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm alright I guess. Looking to get a third job. Still in school. Blah just basic shit.

Come on Sidious... Where's your balls!? Like I say again, if I had a pretty R33, I would cover it with sachel charges and BLOW it up, and send you the pictures, and the burnt GT-R logo, just to make you feel good...


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

living the skyline dream....

LOL - I just thought of a south park episode, weight gain 4000.


----------



## Monster GT-R (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm sorry I tuned in so late ! I've been laughing so hard, I'm coughing and tears streaming. Come on Sidious... Where's your balls!?


----------



## Monster GT-R (Feb 23, 2008)

Or cough up an *Apology*.


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

6 pages just to call someone an arse.

chill bill.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

This Sidious idiot is a load of hot air... He is alwasy quick to post up comments abot the rest of us when we speak about our street races, and he goes on and on about how stupid it is that we drive around "tainting" his version of the GTR dream.

Always quick to find a thread where he can post up his biased unsubstantiated bull$h1t, and at those threads he talks about how it should be kept on a racetrack... real armchair critic twat this guy is.

Fair play Kismet.. at least the ignoramus now has you on his block list and we'll be seeing less of him on our threads about taking on Fiat owners and the like. Even if you don't get the pleasure of beating his ar$e off in the challenge, you still get him out of your hair..

That's if Sidious can restrain that uncontrollable instinct to provoke others by meting out complete, utter total krap every time he comes across a thread where "he knows better than anybody else".


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

I am not being funny here, but I cant beleive this thread is ongoing. Its like being around kids!

Mods cant you do something, its embarrassing!!!


----------



## Monster GT-R (Feb 23, 2008)

What is embarrassing about it? Living the “GT-R Dream”, and then slammed by this Sod. Besides it almost turned into a membership drive as I was seriously thinking of clearing my calendar and flying out to see the event in person. If it took a membership to get in well so be it. Although I’d also want a video of it too.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Hedgehog Dodger said:


> I am not being funny here, but I cant beleive this thread is ongoing. Its like being around kids!
> 
> Mods cant you do something, its embarrassing!!!


I agree, if it had been other members acting this way and posting this garbage it would have been locked long ago...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

psd1 said:


> I agree, if it had been other members acting this way and posting this garbage it would have been locked long ago...


who else would likely post this sort of thing

its funny, relax opcorn: 

mook


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> I post this public challenge to board member Sidious.
> 
> Name a track anywhere in the world. I will rent it out of my own pocket for a couple hours.
> 
> I will airlift my car to your named location (probably the UK as you're too skint to go anywhere else).


Hahah awesome, good shit man! :clap: If you ever end up in NZ for some reason, I want to buy you a beer


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> who else would likely post this sort of thing
> 
> its funny, relax opcorn:
> 
> mook


I disagree, its not funny at all it really rather sad bear baiting and honestly I a staggered its was allowed to start let alone continue.

Living the GTR dream, waving your co.ck on a forum is living the GTR dream now is it. I think some of you should spend more time in your cars and less time on here fanning the flames and encouraging this sort of behaviour and get a grip of what the GTR dream is.

Last time I looked it was very little to do with ones mans RL game of GT3.

Standards here have slipped dramatically and if this is the face of GTROCs recruitment drive now then I have to say that as the first port of call from a long absence from motor forums and clubs that I chose the wrong place to ignite my passion for performance car ownership again.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i'm sorry you feel that way.


----------



## Judge (Apr 13, 2008)

I would join just to witness this event.  

It's not just [rooster] waving - it's about someone proving that eventually being a racist keyboard warrior will lead to someone saying "enough - say it to my face".

A good lesson to learn for all forum users (myself included) - don't say something to someone if you wouldn't have the balls to say it to their face if you were chatting in a pub rather than typing on the forum.

Yes, childish fighting does little to improve the image of any club but this doesn't seem representative of the club as a whole and is also rather entertaining. 

Go Kisme.... !!!

opcorn:


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Judge said:


> It's not just [rooster] waving - it's about someone proving that eventually being a racist keyboard warrior will lead to someone saying "enough - say it to my face".


Not that I am doubting you but where are the racists comments on this thread or any other?

As for the keyboard gangster ... trust me, no one is a bigger exponant of a direct approach than myself.

This thread was created by KC and I quote from his first post 



> "teach me a lesson that power isn't everything".


No mention of racism infact the first insult in this thread would be "pansy ass" by KC himself.

A few posts down and again



> just someone continuously questioning my car and my driving ability Mick, can't let that slide even if I'm half a world away!


No mention of racism being the reason.

Not untill the end of page one do we even see a referance to it and again its indirect and not as the reason for this post.



> if YOU are just all talk and actually have the balls to come out and race for pride. This will also of course, give you the opportunity to say all your ignorant crap and racist potshots straight to my "azn ricer" face.


Having no idea what an "Azn ricer" is I have to surmise ... thats the racist remark?

Is it short for Asian Ricer, since when has Asian ever been a racist slur, ricer is an american work for peeps who use and race japanese vehicles ... thats appropriate isnt it? Fair enough being called a ricer isnt a complement that I get but hey been called it a few times myself from the Cossie boys and always took it with a smile. 

After that its just pages of KC throwing insults and name dropping and the other guy telling him to grow up. I think at one point he refers to him as "little Korean" that then sparks a triad of abuse ... just hold on here a moment and lets get a grip. Calling someone who stays in Korean and has already said they are of Asian decent is not racist, if anything saying "little" is heighest but does it warrant the abuse this guys taking?

I dont understand this thread, I dont understand the "hero" worship some of you have for KC and the hate for the other guys Sideous. Regardless nothing on these pages warrants the abuse and plain and simple bullying that KC is lavashing upon Sideous, this thread long ago stopped having a point. Fact is its initial point has now somehow morphed into racisim and its turned into a "dog pile on a rabbit"

Put some facts up, so far this is pages of someone getting bullied for little to no reason other than KC wishing to wave his epeen and being egged on by a forum full of people who should know better IMHO.


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

Crail Loser said:


> I don’t understand this thread...


It's not exactly a difficult concept to grasp Crail, it's called humour. Geddit..


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

search previous threads - taken out of context, I sound like I'm overreacting. Go back six months, put the pieces together, it may then make sense for you. He's said and implied stronger things.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

and yes, this thread has been both cathartic (there's only so much crap one can take before standing up and saying "that's enough"), and enormously entertaining. 6speed returning just made it almost too rich  

It's true that I led Sidious through hoops by creating this thread and virtually producing predictable responses from him by exploiting his known weaknesses of character. But considering that I had been insulted numerous times by him, I consider it fair play.

Yep, humor, revenge, and a dead serious proposal of the unexpected - it would have cost me around ten grand (pounds sterling) to run this race (shipping my car, returning my car, hotels, track time, shipping his car to Canada, etc) and there's no question I would have done it, if for no other reason that something so absurdly extreme has never been done before. I like doing surprising things. People often imagine things. I like to turn fantasy into reality.


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Luckham said:


> It's not exactly a difficult concept to grasp Crail, it's called humour. Geddit..


Well I guess we have different levels of humor and I am just not in the "in" crowd enough to get whats amusing about poking this particular corpse for peoples entertainment.

My loss ...


----------



## sepp (Feb 2, 2008)

Crail Loser said:


> Not that I am doubting you but where are the racists comments on this thread or any other?
> 
> As for the keyboard gangster ... trust me, no one is a bigger exponant of a direct approach than myself.
> 
> ...


Well said M8!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Crail Loser said:


> Well I guess we have different levels of humor and I am just not in the "in" crowd enough to get whats amusing about poking this particular corpse for peoples entertainment.
> 
> My loss ...


it's not so much that, it's just that there's a lot of history behind this. without being aware of that, it does appear to be a nasty drawing and quartering. if you don't feel its justified, you haven't dug deeply enough. it takes a LOT to upset me, that's a fact.

I don't want hero worship...it's just that it's one thing to be white and be called a ricer, and quite another to be Asian and be called that derogatorily. Kind of like how black-americans freely call each other n****r but if you're not black, it's not exactly good to use the term directly to a black-american. to say the least.


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

This is one crazy thread and your one crazy guy kismetcapitan!!!!! Crazy in a good way though! Now where did put my popcorn? 

Butuz


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

Surely dedicating a post to this guy and name calling throughout it makes you just as bad as him though

It seems like a completely pointless post, but that's maybe because I missed any humour in it as well


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Fee Muir said:


> Surely dedicating a post to this guy and name calling throughout it makes you just as bad as him though


true, it isn't exactly taking the high ground, but that's like being called out in a pub brawl and then saying "well, you're just as bad as the bloke who picked the fight". technically true, but how easy is it to take a punch and then just walk away? Well, if you're Jesus you can....


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

How long it this thread going to get. He has already said that he isnt going to post on it anymore about 5 pages ago.

Toby, you have a point but it has been said ages ago and now people know what he is like. So i think the thread should be finished.

I know he has given you shit mate but you shouldn't really care about what people think off you, and what you do. If you do one day meet him then by all means go old skool on his ass but not on here.

Get back to threads of your crazy idea's and street race's


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

BTW Sidious, if you got anything else raciallly demeaning to say about Asian's, my girlfriend, and quite a few friends of mine (And friends of some other members here, including members themselves) would LOVE to hear it, and we'll happily let you in on what we think of you.

Ignorance is bliss, but how long can it truly last?


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

kismetcapitan said:


> Plus, I fancy a trip to the UK and meet the GTROC crowd in person


You get to meet me too  I'll make sure my passport is current and bags are packed :chuckle:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Booty-licious said:


> You get to meet me too  I'll make sure my passport is current and bags are packed :chuckle:


oh......sweeeeeetness. I'm sure my R32 will make you a fine wedding gift. I won't forget a nice diamond either :smokin:


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

kismetcapitan said:


> oh......sweeeeeetness. I'm sure my R32 will make you a fine wedding gift. I won't forget a nice diamond either :smokin:


A R32 to go with my R33....what a wonderful wedding gift and a diamond too....what a lucky lady I am! 

I will give you your gift when we meet :wavey:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

this thread has turned into a Dickens novel - what started as a rant has brought back 6speed, and ends with a romantic coming together of me and my dream girl of all time....oh the sweetness.

gift? all I need is to revel in your majestic aura Claire


----------



## Calendar_Girl (Dec 21, 2003)

Crail Loser said:


> Not that I am doubting you but where are the racists comments on this thread or any other? QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bardeep (Mar 27, 2007)

If it happens post it on youtube please.


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

kismetcapitan said:


> this thread has turned into a Dickens novel - what started as a rant has brought back 6speed, and ends with a romantic coming together of me and my dream girl of all time....oh the sweetness.


All it needs now is somebody on here to start cross dressing and it could very well be a Shakespeare play, LOL


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Wow, what a thread, just read the whole thing. Plus, you were able to bring 6speed back from the dead. I just knew he was still lurching around!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

xaero1 said:


> All it needs now is somebody on here to start cross dressing and it could very well be a Shakespeare play, LOL


I've got a giant codpiece you could strut around in if you fancy that sort of thing :chuckle:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

*The outcome after the race!*

:chuckle:


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

kismetcapitan said:


> this thread has turned into a Dickens novel - what started as a rant has brought back 6speed, and ends with a romantic coming together of me and my dream girl of all time....oh the sweetness.
> 
> gift? all I need is to revel in your majestic aura Claire


This is certainly not the sort of thread we would tolerate over in the rant section, you'd be kicked out on your ear in no time...


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Calendar_Girl said:


> I find that quite racist myself!





> The joke is on the little Korean man with a big mouth with blank cheques to sign.


You find someone being called Korean racist, or was the description little being racist, was inferring the person has a large cheque book racist or the slight that physically Toby may have a large oral opening racist ?

I dont understand. I see no racism in that quote, I see insults but no racism at all.

Its not racist to call someone by their given nationality, apparantly turns out hes american anyway so are you infering its racist that someone call him Korean when hes actually an american?


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Its no different to someone referring to you as the sweaty scot, or the drunk scot, etc


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Crail Loser said:


> You find someone being called Korean racist, or was the description little being racist, was inferring the person has a large cheque book racist or the slight that physically Toby may have a large oral opening racist ?
> 
> I dont understand. I see no racism in that quote, I see insults but no racism at all.
> 
> Its not racist to call someone by their given nationality, apparantly turns out hes american anyway so are you infering its racist that someone call him Korean when hes actually an american?


being called little or Korean isnt racist, but 'little' and 'Korean' joined together _is_ racism imo.


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

bkvj said:


> being called little or Korean isnt racist, but 'little' and 'Korean' joined together _is_ racism imo.


Little Englishman, racist?

Joined the uber PC brigade have we?

The derogitory comment is "little" calling someone by there nationality is not racist. Combining the two in any manner doesnt make it a racisit comment, calling someone by there nationality or another is not racist unless you have some problem with Koreans ... do you?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

aw fer fooks sake, if this is gonna go down THAT alleyway, i'm locking it

mook


----------

